# Non-existent options in /usr/src/tools/build/mk/OptionalObsoleteFiles.inc



## ldgc (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello 

There are *WITHOUT_ *options in /usr/src/tools/build/options that don't exist in /usr/src/tools/build/mk/OptionalObsoleteFiles.inc so the *WITHOUT_* options of src.conf(5) that take effect are in /usr/src/tools/build/mk/OptionalObsoleteFiles.inc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 10, 2018)

What specific OPTIONS you are talking about? You can `cat` the particular OPTION related file in /usr/src/tools/build/options and see what it says.

For instance, WITHOUT_BZIP2:

```
.\" $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/tools/build/options/WITHOUT_BZIP2 174550 2007-12-12 16:43:17Z ru $
Set to not build contributed bzip2 software as a part of the base system.
.Bf -symbolic
The option has no effect yet.
.Ef
```


----------



## ldgc (Feb 10, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> What specific OPTIONS you are talking about? You can `cat` the particular OPTION related file in /usr/src/tools/build/options and see what it says.
> 
> For instance, WITHOUT_BZIP2:
> 
> ...


Right now I only remember one situation: the option *WITHOUT_VI* in /usr/src/tools/build/options doesn't have
*.if ${MK_VI} == no* in
/usr/src/tools/build/mk/OptionalObsoleteFiles.inc


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 10, 2018)

IDK, I guess those missing options may be _hardcoded_ somewhere.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 11, 2018)

You should have more luck about this subject in the mailing lists.


----------

